# PARIS - Ville Lumière (París - Ciudad de la Luz)



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris


IMG_20161022_112927572_HDR by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Paris-Gare-de-Lyon*

TGV LYRIA

Genève - Paris train


Paris Gare de Lyon by aethers7, on Flickr


Paris Gare de Lyon by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

A really very nice start about Paris, but because its Paris, i would like to see more!


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> A really very nice start about Paris, but because its Paris, i would like to see more!


*I shall bring you some more christos-greece!*


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Paris-Gare-de-Lyon*

TGV LYRIA

Genève - Paris train

You could probably see the TGV LYRIA in the background on the second photo of the last post. I forgot to take a photo of it, next time.

Here is a pic of another train, also SWISS:


Paris Gare de Lyon by aethers7, on Flickr

Paris Gare de Lyon by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Canal Saint-Martin, Paris
*
Where Amelie skipped her stones:


Canal Saint-Martin Paris France by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Gare de l'Est
*

Near my hotel. 

IMG_20161021_183030216_HDR by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Gare de l'Est
*

Another perspective. 

IMG_20161021_183030216_HDR by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Paris*

* Around Gare de l'Est
*

Various hotels, shops restaurants, and historical buildings. Classical French architecture, if I am not mistaken. 

Hotels


Around Gare l'est by aethers7, on Flickr


Around Gare l'est by aethers7, on Flickr


Around Gare l'est by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates; thanks :cheers:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Superb pics - Paris.


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Around Gare de l'Est, Paris
*

Various hotels, shops restaurants, and historical buildings. Classical French architecture, if I am not mistaken. 

*Around Gare l'est - former Récollets convent*

Around Gare l'est - former Récollets convent by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Around Gare de l'Est, Paris
*

*Église Saint-Laurent*


IMG_20161021_183030216_HDR by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Around Gare de l'Est, Paris

Rue du Faubourg Saint-Martin*


Around Gare l'est by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Some views of the city from the metro - Paris. I found the metro very good and easy to use.
*


Paris metro by aethers7, on Flickr

IMG_20161021_183030216_HDR by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Fontaine Saint-Michel de Paris.*


Fontaine Saint-Michel Paris by aethers7, on Flickr


Fontaine Saint-Michel Paris by aethers7, on Flickr


Fontaine Saint-Michel Paris by aethers7, on Flickr


Fontaine Saint-Michel Paris by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Quartier latin
*
Around the area - Latin quarter


IMG_20161022_112117240_HDR by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice update.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Paris! :cheers:


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Paris! :cheers:


Thanks. Gracias. Ευχαριστώ.


----------

